# Show us your froggys



## JoshMVG (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey would love to peoples frog and their setups
Rare species especially
Ill start off with some of my L,chloris pics


----------



## popeye (Oct 31, 2009)

real nice mate,can you tell us something about them,common ,rare ,ect. ta


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 31, 2009)

Litoria chloris
Common name Red eyed green tree frog also known as Orange eyed green tree frog
These frogs are not particularly rare compared to other tree frogs (although most frogs are rare these days) especially in the captive frog community
They occur naturally from as far south as Ourimbah right up to the top end
These particular specimens are only a few months old and as such do not have their adult colours which are normally much darker green
Sorry i dont have my frog book handy and thats all i can remember of the top of my head
If you have any other question ask and ill c how i go


----------



## walpole_reptiles (Oct 31, 2009)

here are some of mine


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 31, 2009)

walpole_reptiles said:


> here are some of mine


Nice frogs, love the l'chloris in the middle
By the way got any adult female l'chloris for sale?
PM me if you do thanks


----------



## hallet (Oct 31, 2009)

my green tree frogs 
the reflection in the glass photo taken from above is my favourite


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 31, 2009)

He seems well fed
Nice frog i love the way GTF's aren't ashamed of flaunting their weight


----------



## ravan (Oct 31, 2009)

awww loving the froggies! especially the reflection shot 

these are my little guys:







they are due for an upgrade soon! hopefully with a waterfall


----------



## hallet (Oct 31, 2009)

cheers
there like a labrador if you dont monitor there feeds they will put on weight very easily and like a lab wont say no to a feed , though i met an 8yr old lab today on beach and he was in perfect condition 
iv seen some skinny frogs and some obese but gtf are happy to flaunt the way they look they obviously dont read too many womens mags on body image
i tend to feed mine only 2 to 3 times a week with a couple crickets always in cage to keeping them active lol i guess its like the old trick of making a donkey walk by dangling a carrot over its head lol


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice on Raven
Im also thinking bout getting a waterfall and perhaps a fogger
I had more plants in my tank but my cat got hold of them while i was cleaning the tank and turned them into a tuna smelling pile of slimy green silk
Destructive little ****e


----------



## JoshMVG (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah i think its cos they dont eat much through the dry season in the wild so they store fat, but i could be wrong


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 1, 2009)

ne one else?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Nov 1, 2009)

which ones are they ones that you can feed pinkies to?


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 1, 2009)

Green tree frogs and i think magnificent's not sure wat else


----------



## jinin (Nov 1, 2009)

White Lipped Tree Frogs: Litoria Infrafrenata 
Green Tree Frog: Litoria Caerulea
Magnificent Tree Frog: Litoria Splendida
and i think Centralian Tree Frog: Litoria Gilleni

All of those can eat Pinky Mice.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks jinin i knew i forgot one (or two)


----------



## jinin (Nov 1, 2009)

8] With Pleasure.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 1, 2009)

Any one else all frogs welcome


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

Lots of elapid food in this thread


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 1, 2009)

My friends GTF's eat hatching sankes so i would not discredit them too much


----------



## Elapid (Nov 1, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> My friends GTF's eat hatching sankes so i would not discredit them too much



True GTF's are pretty good, to use as bike ramps i mean


----------



## Bildo (Nov 2, 2009)

here is my setup which houses my white lipped tree frog and green tree frog. i am soon getting another frog, but cant make up my mind weather i want a white lip or green tree, any ideas. cheers.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 2, 2009)

Bildo said:


> here is my setup which houses my white lipped tree frog and green tree frog. i am soon getting another frog, but cant make up my mind weather i want a white lip or green tree, any ideas. cheers.


Id go a white lip but thats me


----------



## Gilesie (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a couple of tree frogs living in an outside cupboard at the moment, Ill try and grab a pic tomorrow and post it up, just hope the snake didnt find them


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

He later stole my wallet


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 3, 2009)

lol


----------



## Elapid (Nov 3, 2009)

That wasn't the end of the ordeal.
He then slapped me around and demanded my pin number after calling me a "jive honkey"


----------



## dottyback (Nov 3, 2009)

mine.


----------



## Gilesie (Nov 3, 2009)

Gilesie said:


> I have a couple of tree frogs living in an outside cupboard at the moment, Ill try and grab a pic tomorrow and post it up, just hope the snake didnt find them



Dam phone cameras, never seem to get good close ups and i if went further back you wouldnt see him. he was backing away on the second pic, think he thought he was my dinner :lol:


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice dotty
Is that a green and golden bell?
I think the one on the left is a marsh frog is that correct?


----------



## Herpgirl (Nov 3, 2009)

They all look like golden bell frogs.


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 3, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> Nice dotty
> Is that a green and golden bell?
> I think the one on the left is a marsh frog is that correct?


sorry not marsh frog


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 4, 2009)

This are a couple of older pics. Really need to take some new ones!

These are two of my GTF's.

The first pic is the silly acrobat of the group.

And the second pic is the pig of the bunch as you can probably tell.


----------



## dottyback (Nov 5, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> Nice dotty
> Is that a green and golden bell?
> I think the one on the left is a marsh frog is that correct?


 
They are all litoria aurea, just 2 different locales/forms.


----------



## Bildo (Nov 5, 2009)

is there different types of green tree frogs, some of them look very different, like some with bigger eyes/hand, some with white spots and some turn brighter greens.


----------



## Herpgirl (Nov 5, 2009)

well I think there is the europian GTF Northen GTF and american GTF ( also known as the whites tree frog)


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 6, 2009)

GTF's can look so different. Depends on temps, how much they eat and how they generally feel. All mine are from the same batch and I have piggy frogs that eat heaps and therefore fatter, and one that doesn't and he is skinnier than the others. Also some like being really warm, and are usually a dark green to brown colour and sit by the water heater. Others are a bright green colour and hide in the plants or vines. I think the colouration is also a blending in with their suroundings thing. Before I got my GTF's I assumed frogs are green and that was it, but now I know while keeping them they can vary a lot. I think it gives them more personality.


----------



## nat0810 (Nov 6, 2009)

Here are a few of mine.

I havent got any recent pics of their set ups, or of my adult red eyes, daitys or perons. will add on the weekend if i remember.

Here are some of my 10 juvie red eyes, and one of my GTF's


----------



## killerb (Nov 6, 2009)

Those reddys have really red eyes ur very lucky as this is not always the case
Im jealous 
Want to swap some bloodlines? lol


----------



## Herpgirl (Nov 6, 2009)

Great looking frogs you have! I just got two adult eastern dwarf tree frogs (litoria fallax). They are a breeding pair and the male has been calling aparentlley. I'll get some pics in a few hours, because it's going to take me a while ( im crap at doing photos!)


----------



## killerb (Nov 6, 2009)

Some of my red eyes
Does any one have any pics of perons?


----------



## Rocket (Nov 7, 2009)

Obesity hit hard.


----------



## JAS101 (Nov 7, 2009)

some of my GTF pics


----------



## anntay (Nov 7, 2009)

some great photos of the frogs i do love frogs thats why i have the pic showing of the one that was hanging around in my mums back padio he would come and go for weeks,would love to have some just dont know enough about them to start yet one day i will


----------



## spazzakazza (Nov 7, 2009)

*My GTF*

One of my GTF`s


----------



## spazzakazza (Nov 7, 2009)

*Gtf*

Another ( He is for sale if anyone is interested?)


----------



## tadpoles (Nov 7, 2009)

Heres some of my perons 
The first three are from 07 when they were babies and the rest from 5 mins ago.
They are from 4 different sources so some do look slightly different but theres boys and girls too, some younger and some older.

They are very shy frogs and hate being watched so its hard to get good pics of them.
Btw the other frogs you can also see in some of the pics are btfs.


----------



## tadpoles (Nov 7, 2009)

....


----------



## Geneticist (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have 4 red eyed green tree frogs which i keep in a water based enclosure with live plants, fake vines and an artificial waterfall background with water at the base of the tank. There is plenty of room for them to sit in the dry rock ledges, or on the rock and slate platforms I built in the water. 

Enjoy


----------



## Lovemydragons (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG!!! That is one fat frog!! Even his little feet are fat!!


----------



## Kristy86 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi guys, 

i am looking at possibly getting some frogs, cause they are so cute!! do i need a specific licence for them or is my standard reptile licence ok? how do you go about buying one? are the available in pet shops i have not seen any in the ones around here! what about the set up? what is required? obviously water, does it need to be filtered or just changed often? what about plants and lights? do they need a uva/b light?

thanks for any help!!!


----------



## killerb (Nov 10, 2009)

Jees, one question at a time
their are plenty of caresheets online
Not sure in QLD but in NSW u need a separate amphibian license


----------



## Herpgirl (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi

I am CRAZY bout frogs anyway here are some thing about them

1. You need an amphibian licence to keep and type of frog in NSW.

2. You cannot buy frogs from the pet store in NSW.

3. Research what type you want, if it is tropical it will need UVB and if you are not in a tropical climate you will want to buy a heat lamp aswell.

4. Change the water whenever dirty. ( my frogs tend leave droppings in the water.)

Sorry if I have gone a bit far, but believe me I wanted to say way more lol


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 10, 2009)

My girls...


----------



## knoxy1221 (Nov 10, 2009)

this is my red eyed green tree frog what to get him/her another mate


----------



## Rocket (Nov 10, 2009)

PremierPythons said:


> My girls...



Seems like you need a male there mate.


----------



## garycahill (Nov 11, 2009)

Growling Grass Frogs (Litoria raniformis)
Thought I wuld post something a little different to others.


----------



## garycahill (Nov 11, 2009)

Growling Grass Frog (_Litoria raniformis_)


----------



## ravan (Nov 11, 2009)

Kristy86 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i am looking at possibly getting some frogs, cause they are so cute!! do i need a specific licence for them or is my standard reptile licence ok? how do you go about buying one? are the available in pet shops i have not seen any in the ones around here! what about the set up? what is required? obviously water, does it need to be filtered or just changed often? what about plants and lights? do they need a uva/b light?
> 
> thanks for any help!!!


 

Hi jess, in QLD you just need a standard recreational wildlife licence 
i dont think i've ever seen them in stores, but they might be out there! you are better off finding a breeder though. 
I just use water out of the tap, and use a water ager (like you get for fish) to remove the chlorine. I have to change mine every couple of days, becasue mine poo everywhere :/ when i upgrade their tank, i will definately be looking into getting a filter!
I just have a few rocks and fake plants, and yes they need UV...

here are a couple of caresheets to look over 

The ARC > Care sheets


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 11, 2009)

Rocket said:


> Seems like you need a male there mate.



Can't seem to find one for sale Rocket - even then I'm not sure I want one with all of the midnight croaking that will go on!


----------



## JoshMVG (Nov 11, 2009)

How can you tell from those pics that it is a female?


----------



## frognut (Dec 1, 2009)

If it is a male it will have nuptial pads on its hands at this time of year(breeding time). Only if it is an adult frog though.


----------



## Lovemydragons (Dec 1, 2009)

frognut said:


> If it is a male it will have nuptial pads on its hands at this time of year(breeding time). Only if it is an adult frog though.


 

What do the nuptial pads look like? I only have 1 noisy frog, but would like more info also on how to tell whether I have one boy or multiple.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 1, 2009)

Depends on the species but usually the inside of the thumb is enlarged and is brown/black/purple


----------



## Jimbobulan (Dec 1, 2009)

I want to put live plants in my set up, what broad leaf plants does anyone recommend?
Heres a pic i found, not the best though. I'll find a some better ones later. I cant figure out what they're all looking at, or maybe they don't want to look at the camera. lol


----------



## nat0810 (Dec 1, 2009)

I used to use live plants in all my frog tanks. 

Used Birds Nests for my GTF's, and also Agipanthus (spelling??) for my smaller ones.

I have now moved away from live back to the fake, as the frogs were trampling the plants far too much.

If you do go with live ones ive seen a few really good set ups with birds nests and bromeliads.


----------



## Jimbobulan (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks nat0810.


----------



## NathanReay (Dec 10, 2009)

would anyone like to buy a frog tanks everytihng u need lights filter water section waterfall vines stand tanks any enquires pleasee email me on [email protected]


----------



## lizardboyyy (Dec 10, 2009)

i have got wild striped marsh frogs in my pond and heaps of tadpoles


----------

